# Horse and Animal rehabilitation



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Geez, all animal abuse makes me so angry........

I just wanted to say that I actually worked at a place where I could feel like I was doing something in need of help of these animals, it was the most wonderful experiance of my life, I was told all the animals stories and how they ended up there.

There is something we can do, donate to these facilities where people can rescue animals. 

Also A book that is really good and has to do with abuse (in a way) is the book Hope Rising! READ IT!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Not to mention to the rehabilitation horses have on humans, especially those with disabilities. That is a large part of my life. I volunteer as much as possible, at least once a week. I think more people should volunteer, it's actually extremely fun and rewarding.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

thats what Hope Rising is about Its about a barn in, hmm...not coming to mind, and she has taken horses rehabilitated them and then lets kids with disabilities come and ride and or take care of them, the book made me cry (true stories) right in the middle of my school classes! I am even telling you now, READ IT!!!! buy it!!!! its amazing!


----------

